# Venison backstrap with qview



## drb111 (Dec 26, 2009)

This is becoming one of my favorite ways to cook the backstrap.  (the other is to marinate overnight in EVOO, fresh rosemary, sea salt, cracked pepper- over hot coals until rare-med rare..yum!)

I put the backstraps in soy, OJ, garlic powder, onion powder, worcestershire etc. overnight)  Let air dry for an hour.  coarse cracked salt and pepper on top and into the GOSM for 1.5 hours @ 225, over a panful of Hickory until internal temp was 140.  Slice and enjoy!


----------



## lifterpuller (Dec 26, 2009)

That looks fantastic I may have try that with the doe back strap I have in the freezer.

Do you wrap in bacone?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 26, 2009)

looks Great...


----------



## drb111 (Dec 26, 2009)

I did not wrap in bacon and have found @ 140 internal that the meat is plenty juicy, but bacon would be wonderful


----------



## bigslick (Dec 26, 2009)

That looks perfect!  I have plans to do some venison myself, going to try back strap like you, will keep in mind the 140, thanks for sharing.
Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## big game cook (Dec 31, 2009)

looks finely done. med rare is really the only way i eat my venison. unless its in the croak pot. grilled smoked fried i like a lil pink. well its just to dry.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks great from here too. Thanks for the recipe!


----------

